# Holandi



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Pet store here in town has a 2-4" Holandi for sale. Will these shoal with any other p's. I would love to have it and have no room for another tank. If my wife wouldn't cry, I would through it in my 55g community tank and let it feast on Tiger Barbs. I live in Indianapolis if anyone else is interested.

-Kevin-


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Anyone out there? :sleepy2:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im here but I havnt dont have experience with Holandi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The species is valid in name only, the actual species is based on a single type (Holotype) specimen and poor description. You may access my web site and page at: Serrasalmo hollandi

For additional information.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Do these eat meat? never herd of one.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey Mad is that a pike you have for your avatar ... looks nice


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The species is valid in name only, the actual species is based on a single type (Holotype) specimen and poor description. You may access my web site and page at: Serrasalmo hollandi
> 
> For additional information.


great info!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> hey Mad is that a pike you have for your avatar ... looks nice


I think it is his snakehead.....and its for sale - I think!


----------

